# It's annoying to not get a tip....but this is a bit much.



## SandyD (May 8, 2016)

*Texas Roadhouse waitress fired over alleged racist tweet*:

http://abc7.com/news/texas-roadhouse-waitress-fired-over-alleged-racist-tweet/1440731/


----------



## J1945 (Jan 2, 2016)

They took her job!


----------

